# Ipad Projet



## Musino (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, voilà j'expose la semaine pro une conference sur l'ipad,  ses origines, sa technologie et j'en passe. Je viens sur ce forum afin  de savoir sur quelles débouchés commerciaux pourraient conduire l'ipad.  En tête j'ai déjà penser au E-magazine, un magazine interactif via sons,  video et autres effet. D'ou justement le fait de pouvoir lancer la  lecture numerique et une bibliotheque future sur le applestore.  j'aimerais vraiment avoir vos idées ou réponses merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2010)

Euh, la bibliothèque numérique existe déjà, c'est iBook Store.


----------



## Musino (7 Novembre 2010)

A donc tu vois je ne savais même pas .

D'autres appli qui seront prévus ou , ou mis en place actullement spéc Ipad, innovations?


----------



## Larme (7 Novembre 2010)

Je te conseille déjà de lire http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/...
Notamment certaines applications y sont détailles (y compris l'iBookStore), avec les livres et reveues numériques parfois bien innovantes dans le domaine déjà existantes...


----------



## Musino (7 Novembre 2010)

J'avais déjà lu en effet et il s'avere que la tablette devient plus un outil à la fois ludique, convivial, et dans le futur (dite moi si je me trompe la substitution des agenda voir même su support papier)

J'ai pu discerner donc plusieurs points :
-Une nouvelle plateforme littéraire (Ibooks)
-De nouvelles applications féminine (cuisine recette pouvant faire le choix de vos ingredients et de suivre pas à pas)
-Une plateforme BD (sans doute Ibooks ?)
-Un systeme de jeu et de karaoké.

En somme l'Ipad essaye au mieux de se diversifier afin de toucher non plus les pro mac ou technophile mais aussi et surtout le grand public et la ménagère de 50 ans qui souhaite justement palper la technique sans avoir des connaissances poussées dans le domaine.

Si vous avez d'autes axes ou pensées merci de m'en faire part


----------



## twinworld (12 Novembre 2010)

Musino a dit:


> JSi vous avez d'autes axes ou pensées merci de m'en faire part


pour ce qui est des débouchés, je vous invite à lire les très très très nombreux articles parus suite à la dernière conférence de Steve Jobs.


----------

